

Ask HN: What interesting books are you reading now? - sun123

I'm reading Richard Feynman's 'QED' right now.  It is fascinating to know how much we don't know :)
======
grn
_Peopleware: Productive Projects and Teams by Tom DeMarco and Timothy Lister_
\- a great book about software projects management

 _Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days_ by Jessica Livingstone -
fascinating stories of founders of companies both young and old

------
navait
"This is Running for Your Life", a collection of essays by Michelle Orange.
She writes about a trip to Beirut and her grandmother's death to discuss our
cuture's relationship with nostalgia and death. Very witty and fascinating - I
ook forward to reading her next book.

------
toumhi
Book Yourself solid.

Very interesting if you're a freelancer or building products. I'm 1/3 through
the book. Goes a lot into how to create trust and how to adjust your sales and
marketing based on the trust you've created.

------
chris_dcosta
The Half Life of Facts

Most useful explanation I have found to explain why the pre-internet age
grown-ups (that would also be me) get stuck thinking that facts remain always
the same.

------
milkcircle
The Emperor's New Mind by Sir Roger Penrose. It's a very accessible and highly
fascinating discussion about whether machines will ever be able to emulate the
human mind.

------
samiur1204
Reading Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace. It's an incredible novel, but
very dense and over 1000 pages. It's a trek, but has been so worth it so far.

------
woodruffc
I'm reading "The Launch Pad Inside Y Combinator, Silicon Valley's Most
Exclusive School for Startups" by Randall Stross

------
orangethirty
Security Analysis - 1940 Edition.

Re-reading it for the one millionth time. Always learn something new from it.

------
duggieawesome
The Cuckoo's Egg. It's Clifford Stoll's story of chasing a hacker who broke
through LBL during the late 80's.

------
meerita
I just finished The Checklist Manifesto. Jack Dorsey gift this when you enter
Square.

------
manoji
The Brothers Karamazov . Incredible insight into human psyche .

------
tr0ss
The Design of Everyday Things by Donald A. Norman

------
keiferski
"The Story of My Life" by Giacomo Casanova.

------
canatan01
'Laravel: Code Happy' by Dayle Rees

------
atlantic
Algernon Blackwood's short stories.

------
woodruffc
Also "Start With Why" Simon Sinek

------
Maven911
Beginner's guide to HTML5/CSS

------
clockwork_189
The $100 startup.

------
Nightrider
Just finished Alfred Lansing's incredible classic Endurance. Highly
recommended.

------
notdrunkatall
The Souls of Black Folk by WEB Dubois.

